# Cecilia's Journal- My Crazy Family



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 7, 2022)

My life is anything but perfect. If ya'll want to tag along go for it! 
First off, hi! My name is Cecilia. I am 23 years old and I live with my wife (25) and twin babies who are 2 weeks old. (December 22) They are currently in the NICU and are coming home to us on the 30th! Their due date was march 10th, but they just couldn't wait to meet us! 

We have 3 cows- Dottie, Rina, and Daffy and they are total joys! I will admit I'm not a cow guru but they have survived so far. LOL.
We also have 7 chickens and 2 call ducks. Birds are certainly more my forte and they are what keeps me going. 

We currently live in Iowa and our weather is fairly unpredictable. We a just a small hobby farm that sells all the things we can. My dad is my greatest inspiration, he is a cattle farmer and helps me whenever I need help. Especially with the kids. He was there for all the pieces of my labor that I remember. So was my lovely wife Gianna. They are the greatest people in my life. (Sorry mom! LOL!) And I was in labor for 4 days!

*In what types of farming will you never choose to do?*
Goats! They scare me, I couldn't do it. I do want to improve on my gardening skills, everything that I grow is unintentional. 

All in all this is just all the stories about me and my family and our crazy life!

Much love,
Cecilia 

ft. Gianna (DW), Valentine (DD), and Francisco (DS)


----------



## Baymule (Jan 7, 2022)

Here you go, on the ride of your life. Children are the best!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 7, 2022)

I can’t help but agree with you there!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 8, 2022)

Crazy start to the day over here. Woke up at 4 am. Couldn’t get back to sleep. Mama spidey sense said something was off. Welp nothing was off, I’m just crazy. 

So I went to the hospital to see the babies. I packed myself some food so I don’t starve and I was off! I’m there now obviously, but crazy me forgot to leave a note for DW! 🤣
She’s been calling me all morning and I didn’t even notice! She’s found me now 🤣🤣. That woman sleeps like a rock.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 8, 2022)

I’ve been feeding Frankie for about an hour now and it hurts so much it feels like he’s biting me. And he has no teeth… if I were to put just a little bag balm on it would he still be able to nurse the same breast?


----------



## Margali (Jan 8, 2022)

The hard gums can feel like they are using a vise. Not sure what's in bag balm. I used plain lanolin then I washed with soap and water before feeding. Nobody likes it if the straw tastes funny.

I lived in SE corner of Iowa for 4years. I worked in Keokuk. I miss the rolling hills.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 8, 2022)

Margali said:


> The hard gums can feel like they are using a vise. Not sure what's in bag balm. I used plain lanolin then I washed with soap and water before feeding. Nobody likes it if the straw tastes funny.
> 
> I lived in SE corner of Iowa for 4years. I worked in Keokuk. I miss the rolling hills.


Come on back to us! The rolling hills remain!


----------



## Margali (Jan 8, 2022)

But the job market and all the family is in Texas...


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 8, 2022)

Margali said:


> But the job market and all the family is in Texas...


Eh, I get it. You should visit though. Maybe not me, (please don’t visit me lol) but you know, take it all in again.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 8, 2022)

Time for baby pics Cecilia!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 8, 2022)

Bruce said:


> Time for baby pics Cecilia!


I’m still trying to take some creative ones that blur out their face Lol!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 9, 2022)

Off to church and the hospital, see y’all later!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 9, 2022)

Here’s a favorite of my Frankie ❤️


And Valentine ❤️


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 9, 2022)

__





						Italian Biscotti
					

My great grandma's recipe (she probably stole it let's be honest):  3 eggs 3 cups flour 1 small spoon baking powder ¼ cup butter ¾ cup sugar a sprinkle of anise seed a bit of lemon rind a bit of orange rind sprinkle of salt dash of vanilla  Mix butter and sugar in bowl blended; beat in eggs by...



					www.sufficientself.com
				




If you need a recipe.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 10, 2022)

Preemies have rough start! I bet he'll be more comfortable once they can remove all that.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 10, 2022)

Bruce said:


> Preemies have rough start! I bet he'll be more comfortable once they can remove all that.


He certainly will be!


----------



## Grandmas Barn (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jan 10, 2022)

Miss Cecilia,

 !  You will find a lot of friendly and helpful people here.  Miss @rachels.haven, say hello to someone residing in Iowa!  Miss Rachels.haven is one of the nicest people on the forum.  She is from Iowa but recently moved from Massachusetts to Tennessee.

Please post more pictures when you can.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 10, 2022)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss Cecilia,
> 
> !  You will find a lot of friendly and helpful people here.  Miss @rachels.haven, say hello to someone residing in Iowa!  Miss Rachels.haven is one of the nicest people on the forum.  She is from Iowa but recently moved from Massachusetts to Tennessee.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Not very new to BYH, but very new to journaling on here! I’m mostly on SS and my birth story is on there as well.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 11, 2022)

Today is the day of exhaustion. I woke up at 4:30, got up got everything done. Still drying to dry out those damn cows. Ugh. Got to the hospital and milked myself LOL!! It is chilly! I'm trying to warm up our house more in prep for theses babies and let's just say DW is not so thrilled. She gets quite hot very fast. LOL!


----------



## Margali (Jan 11, 2022)

I hope they get to come home soon!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 11, 2022)

Margali said:


> I hope they get to come home soon!


Hopefully the 30th if all goes well.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 12, 2022)

The entire house doesn't need to be preemie incubator hot!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 12, 2022)

Bruce said:


> The entire house doesn't need to be preemie incubator hot!


No, but i would like it warmer than 65! Lol!


----------



## Ridgetop (Jan 12, 2022)

Congrats on your lovely split twins.  A boy and a girl!  Yay - one of each to buy cute stuff for and easy to tell apart!  LOL   This may be the sleepless time, but it also the easiest time since they are not mobile yet.  Once they are up and running WATCH OUT!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 12, 2022)

Ridgetop said:


> Congrats on your lovely split twins.  A boy and a girl!  Yay - one of each to buy cute stuff for and easy to tell apart!  LOL   This may be the sleepless time, but it also the easiest time since they are not mobile yet.  Once they are up and running WATCH OUT!


Thank you! They are definitely a joy to have. Dw and I are pretty happy!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 13, 2022)

I got the duck house all cleaned up yesterday. I still need to was their little pillow (Yes, I know, They are spoiled) and refill the pool, but they have clean bedding.

Cleaned out the barn too. I need to replace the flooring. Wood isn't as nice as that new shiny linoleum... I want it so bad! All in good time.

Chickens got some broccoli this morning that the cows completely rejected. They will eat powdered kelp but not broccoli?! 🙄🙄

I feed the kids this morning at 7 am and now they are fest asleep. I want to just scoop them up and take them home!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 13, 2022)

I’m steaming up some apples and carrot peels for the chickens and cows- I’m going to stick some in their dairy ration tomorrow. See if the brats like it.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 13, 2022)

I bet they will LOVE it!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 13, 2022)

Bruce said:


> I bet they will LOVE it!


You’d think that wouldn’t you? 🤣


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 14, 2022)

I just got word that DS is rejecting his feeding tube and only taking bottles this morning- sooooo I GET TO BRING MY BABIES HOME TODAY!!!!! I’ve got to get everything ready so I’ll talk to y’all later!


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 14, 2022)

Hooray!!!   You'll be busy now!  👏💕😁


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 14, 2022)

Going into overdrive now..... That is great that he is doing so well with eating....GOOD LUCK


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 14, 2022)

Thank you! I’m going need it! We just got home and they are already eating! ❤️🥰


----------



## Bruce (Jan 14, 2022)

Wow, that was a sudden change. Hard to be physically or mentally prepared for it.

On the other hand ... babies home!!!!!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 14, 2022)

Today has been perfect. Gianna called in ML today. They have a 4 day weekend so let’s hope they can sort that out while the kids are gone. 

I’m a bath while the kids nap, they aren’t huge criers unless Gianna puts Val down after  snuggle time. Then she wails. Definitely a Mommy’s girl. I’ve been practicing cloth diapers on a baby doll with little success. Those little snap ones are much easier. 

It is snowing super hard here and I hope we don’t get stuck. Just right around freezing temps tho so I don’t have to worry about the cow water. 

Mom dropped of a pan of spaghetti earlier. That was kind of her. 

Dogs are EXCITED. They aren’t allowed in the nursery or the bedroom. We made that clear. But they did get to smell them a little bit and it’s very cute. Rory keeps bringing toys to leave outside the door. 

They like the bassinet! It’s safe, it swivels and they can smell each other. Very practical. 

I ordered a twin baby carrier thing for my chest that should arrive in a weeks or so. 

I can’t stop staring at them. Best day ever. More exciting things to come in the next few weeks!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 14, 2022)

I'm exhausted and I know I'm going to be up a lot tonight so I'm going to sleep. See ya'll at 2 am!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 14, 2022)

Sorry Cecilia, I don't plan to sit with you while you nurse the babies


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 14, 2022)

Bruce said:


> Sorry Cecilia, I don't plan to sit with you while you nurse the babies


Darn! Who will ever keep me company!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 14, 2022)

Not Gianna! Maybe @The Old Ram-Australia since he is many hours ahead of you


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 14, 2022)

Bruce said:


> Not Gianna! Maybe @The Old Ram-Australia since he is many hours ahead of you


Oh if I’m not sleeping she’s not sleeping that’s for sure- there’s 2 of them! 🤣


----------



## Baymule (Jan 14, 2022)

Now it’s Mommy time! There is nothing better than this.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 14, 2022)

Well unfortunately Mommy left the s to get supplies before we are completely snowed in 😕. We have at least a foot out there! But you are right. There isn’t anything better than this.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 14, 2022)

Gia is Mommy? Are you Mom?


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 14, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Gia is Mommy? Are you Mom?


Gianna is Mommy (which will probably progress to mom) and I’m Mama!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 14, 2022)

I accidentally fell asleep while nursing Valentine so that’s how that’s going 🤣 

Gianna had to shake me awake with frank in her arms. 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 14, 2022)

I am not ashamed to admit I ate a half pan of bolognese sauce- without pasta! 🤣

I think my body craves the iron. But Gianna looked at me like I was nuts 🤣


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 14, 2022)

Welp. We’re up again. This whole “eat every hour” thing is exhausting. 😭🤣


----------



## Baymule (Jan 15, 2022)

It won’t take long to feel like a human drink dispenser.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 15, 2022)

Baymule said:


> It won’t take long to feel like a human drink dispenser.


We survived! Woke up 12 times to feed but we survived.


----------



## Margali (Jan 15, 2022)

You can do it! The constant feeding will space out as they grow and tummies get bigger.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 15, 2022)

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Oh if I’m not sleeping she’s not sleeping that’s for sure- there’s 2 of them! 🤣


Hah! But she isn't the "cow" is she? AND she has to get up weekdays to go to work doesn't she! She needs her sleep 

Ever hour I think would be expected with preemies. Probably be a while before you can plan on feeding at 10 and not again until 2.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 15, 2022)

She is not the “cow” but I need someone to hold the screaming twin while I feed LOL! 🤣


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 15, 2022)

I am completely exhausted. I need a nap. It’s really too bad I’m a cow. 😭🤣


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 15, 2022)

Margali said:


> You can do it! The constant feeding will space out as they grow and tummies get bigger.


You think it could happen any faster? 😩


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 16, 2022)

We have reached a point where they do not want to be soothed. Just scream.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 16, 2022)

Cecilia's-herd said:


> We have reached a point where they do not want to be soothed. Just *scream*.


Well it's not like they can talk......... and when they do, they won't stop!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 16, 2022)

I’ve noticed that since DS doesn’t get his pacifier very often he’s been doing a lot of comfort nursing. I’m hoping that will help him gain weight.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 16, 2022)

Cecilia's-herd said:


> She is not the “cow” but I need someone to hold the screaming twin while I feed LOL! 🤣


Well it isn't my place to point out the obvious but you DO have two "spigots" do you not? 



Baymule said:


> Well it's not like they can talk......... and when they do, they won't stop!


So very true!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 16, 2022)

Bruce said:


> Well it isn't my place to point out the obvious but you DO have two "spigots" do you not?
> 
> 
> So very true!


I have not mastered using both breasts at the same time, try as I might 🤣


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 16, 2022)

Mandatory nighttime check in. We are alive.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 17, 2022)

Good morning y’all Gianna‘s last day of work for a while is tomorrow which means I have to do everything related to the birds today.

I filled up the chicken waterer and I threw a little bit of kickin chicken in there. I had no idea that stuff was weird and oily, first time buying it. It looks like popcorn butter. 

I filled up the cow water which took a lot of effort and a lot of 10 gallon jugs. I thought about scooping up some snow and just throwing it in there. 

Ducks are good, happy. They haven’t swam in a few days but it’s stupid cold so I don’t blame them. 

Yesterday at the feed store I forgot to get hay Bedding, so I will have to make do with the few slices I have. 

I need to pick up my dairy ration today, but I don’t know when I’ll have the time. I’ll have to call him and ask about it. 

I can tell the snow is trying to melt, unsuccessfully. 

I got maybe three hours of sleep last night so that was nice. 

GG needs to take the dogs to the park but I think she got less sleep than me. 

Rory keeps eating duck food and snow. Nerd. 

I need to go back inside but it’s so nice out here in the peace and quiet.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 17, 2022)

Cecilia's-herd said:


> 10 gallon jugs


I don't think I'd go over a 5 gallon jug! 10 gallons is 84 pounds, LOTS to carry.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 17, 2022)

Bruce said:


> I don't think I'd go over a 5 gallon jug! 10 gallons is 84 pounds, LOTS to carry.


It’s easier than a 90 pound clean 🤣🤣 
But I do waddle like a penguin


----------



## Bruce (Jan 17, 2022)

We need to get you a heavy duty wagon!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 17, 2022)

Bruce said:


> We need to get you a heavy duty wagon!


What doesn’t kill you makes you stronger? 🤷🏼‍♀️🤣💪


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 17, 2022)

Nighttime check in-

Gianna went out and bought groceries today. And of course as soon as as she left Valentine had a huge blowout. She had her first bath today to say the least. Thankfully she isn't running a temp. I thought she was maybe sick? Not sure. 

Dogs did not get to the park today but they got plenty of brain games and puzzles.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 17, 2022)

Babies do that sometimes. Hopefully it is a one time event.



Cecilia's-herd said:


> What doesn’t kill you makes you stronger? 🤷🏼‍♀️🤣💪


If you can lift a 10 gallon jug of water with one arm, you are already stronger!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 17, 2022)

Bruce said:


> Babies do that sometimes. Hopefully it is a one time event.





Bruce said:


> If you can lift a 10 gallon jug of water with one arm, you are already stronger!


Haha thank you. 12 years of rugby will do that for ya!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 17, 2022)

I would guess so. Tough sport!! I guess if you can move with a bunch of people hanging on you get pretty strong.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 17, 2022)

Bruce said:


> I would guess so. Tough sport!! I guess if you can move with a bunch of people hanging on you get pretty strong.


Or tackle a 300 pound woman, that’s always fun. 

I miss those girls. They all keep calling to check in with me. They are doing pre season right now and I want to go so bad! But I would for sure kill myself 🤣🤣! Or maybe Gianna would do it for me. 

I briefly got into coaching some high school kids and then was put on bed rest. 😕 it was tragic. They had so much potential. Next fall I suppose. Though maybe the fall after that… 
Sports are falling apart a bit LOL. 

Thankfully I got pregnant right before I was supposed to Shoot the Boot. Phew! I thanked god that day.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 18, 2022)

Cecilia's-herd said:


> But I would for sure kill myself 🤣🤣! Or maybe Gianna would do it for me.


If she doesn't we will!!! You got babies to take care of. No rugby until they are older. 



Cecilia's-herd said:


> Thankfully I got pregnant right before I was supposed to Shoot the Boot.


I had to look that up. Not something I would want to do either.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 21, 2022)

Not much happening around here. 
I went to the doctor yesterday morning. I have an upper respiratory infection and my doctor lectured me about the bio-availability of the vitamin D I was taking. *Ugh* 

He gave me some antibiotics and moved on with this day. So quick!

I was slightly annoyed. To say the least.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 21, 2022)

Guess who’s been relived of motherly duties for a whole hour?! This lady!! Whoop whoop!!

Gianna mixed up a couple of bottles and said I should go take a hot bath while she does some work stuff. (Was she telling me I smell? Maybe.) 

I finally get to sit back and relax. She found a sub by the way! Very nice gal, she’s also subbing for the animal and plant science class so she will have her hands full! But she’s excited about it. And it’s only 2 classes of kiddos. 

My sleep schedule is finally starting to sort of level out. Getting a good 3 hours every night now. And those antibiotics are working miracles. I feel like I’m not top of the world! Nose is still stuffy but it always is. 

DS has an appointment for a hearing check on Monday. I’m not expecting him to pass, but it would be a nice surprise if he did! My father has been dead from birth and he has cochlear implants. It wouldn’t be a huge deal if he was deaf, just maybe more Expensive 🤣🤣

My carrhartt blankets arrived for the twins, yes I know the are for dogs, don’t judge. (I see you judging.) 

All in all I’m good. Happy. Whooooo!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 22, 2022)

Cecilia's-herd said:


> My father has been dead from birth


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 22, 2022)

Bruce said:


>


Ahhh maybe a bit dead inside! LOL. Correction: Deaf. LOL!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 28, 2022)

I was completely exhausted yesterday. I feel less tired today. Got maybe 2 hours of sleep last night.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 28, 2022)

Those babies just don't understand that Mama needs her sleep!!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 28, 2022)

Bruce said:


> Those babies just don't understand that Mama needs her sleep!!


They don’t seem to get it.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 28, 2022)

There's two of them and one of you. They can tag team you!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 28, 2022)

Cheating already!!! And at such a young age.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 28, 2022)

Baymule said:


> There's two of them and one of you. They can tag team you!


Turds. 🤣🤣


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 28, 2022)

My cousin’s daughter’s girls scout cookies we ordered came in today. I am excited to say the least. 🤣
I ate 3 Samoas and 4 Tagalogs 😳


----------



## Bruce (Jan 30, 2022)

At least you don't have to share with the kids for awhile


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jan 31, 2022)

Feeling better today. Very tired.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Feb 17, 2022)

Just checking in. Feeling ok. Tired and sore but all in all ok. 
They are 8 weeks old and growing like weeds! They have really started to pay attention to our faces and following us with those little eyes. They are getting their vaccines next week. I've decided to wait a day between each one so we have 8 appointments each a day apart  
And another recent development- Valentine is starting to really enjoy music! It’s sad that Francisco can’t enjoy it but he knows no difference.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 18, 2022)

Cecilia's-herd said:


> It’s sad that Francisco can’t enjoy it but he knows no difference.


Did I miss something? Is he deaf?


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Feb 18, 2022)

Bruce said:


> Did I miss something? Is he deaf?


Yes he is! Sorry I forgot to update y’all about that b


----------



## Bruce (Feb 18, 2022)

Well then I guess you have an opportunity and incentive to learn ASL  

Do you have any support/help learning how to raise a deaf infant? I would guess like talking to a hearing infant, you would want to come up with signs for the same things so instead of sounds being related to nouns and verbs he learns to look for hand signs.


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 18, 2022)

@Bruce, Cecilia mentioned that her father is deaf in a post somewhere so she has some experience with dealing with deafness... it would be beyond my scope of knowledge that is for sure.


----------



## Margali (Feb 19, 2022)

@Cecilia's-herd Consider contacting your local school district's special education department. They are required to give support to kids and families with special needs starting at birth. Francisco being totally deaf or hard of hearing would count. https://www.doe.virginia.gov/early-childhood/disabilities/early-intervention.shtml


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 19, 2022)

@Margali ;  @Cecilia's-herd is not in Va , I think maybe Ill or Ohio?  But I guess you can type in whatever state and find that info?  I have no idea how to go about that.  Glad that someone else does.  Thanks for the info though.


----------



## Margali (Feb 19, 2022)

Oops, I was looking at your profile Farmerjan. Child Find is a federal mandated program in the USA. Googling your state + department of special education should find the right page. Birth - 2yrs is under Early Intervention. 

I know a little because I have several friends with special needs kids and I just started the process with my older two.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Feb 20, 2022)

I think Miss @Cecilia's-herd is in <text deleted>. 

ETA: I deleted the text naming the state where I think she resides because after I posted and then thought about it, I realized that she may want that private.  Sorry, Miss Cecila's-herd.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Feb 21, 2022)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> I think Miss @Cecilia's-herd is in <text deleted>.


I'm in Iowa, sorta around the Des Moines area I suppose. My dad has a coch and we are hoping frankie can apply for one as well. For now it's not a huge concern as he is only 8 weeks old.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Feb 21, 2022)

Well, I have exciting news! My cousin found out a few weeks ago that she is pregnant. She’s 19 and in college so she called me and Gianna asking if we would adopt her soon-to-be baby. We of course accepted! So we will be welcoming another bundle of joy around the end of october, beginning of november! Soooo Excited!! Adoption is long and complicated and I’m so honored she picked us!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 21, 2022)

Um, not my business but aren't you taking on an awful lot given you are raising 2 preemies already?



Cecilia's-herd said:


> For now it's not a huge concern as he is only 8 weeks old.


And isn't even supposed to be born for over 2 weeks


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Feb 21, 2022)

Bruce said:


> Um, not my business but aren't you taking on an awful lot given you are raising 2 preemies already?
> 
> 
> And isn't even supposed to be born for over 2 weeks


I might be a little crazy, but I have 9 months to prepare.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Feb 22, 2022)

Bruce said:


> And isn't even supposed to be born for over 2 weeks


Side note- that is so weird to think about LOL!


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 22, 2022)

Cecilia's-herd said:


> I might be a little crazy, but I have 9 months to prepare.


Actually only about 7 months to prepare... she has to be at least one or 2 months pregnant...........


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Feb 22, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> Actually only about 7 months to prepare... she has to be at least one or 2 months pregnant...........


Yes… very true… I’m a different breed of stupid aren’t I? 🤣🤣🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## Bruce (Feb 22, 2022)

Potentially, yes


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 22, 2022)

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Yes… very true… I’m a different breed of stupid aren’t I? 🤣🤣🤷🏼‍♀️


I wouldn't say stupid.... maybe "pre-occupied"  with too much else to worry about?????


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Feb 22, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> I wouldn't say stupid.... maybe "pre-occupied"  with too much else to worry about?????


Busy as a bee! I’m having so much fun though.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 23, 2022)

Too much fun to even post baby pictures!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Feb 23, 2022)

Bruce said:


> Too much fun to even post baby pictures!


Too busy to even take baby pictures!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 23, 2022)

Cecilia's-herd said:


> I might be a little crazy, but I have 9 months to prepare.


Crazy is a  LOT more fun than boring ho-hum daily grind. This baby was made for you. What a Blessing! And you are right, what an honor to be chosen as parents for the baby. Beautiful, simply beautiful.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Feb 23, 2022)

Babies are nine weeks old today! And baby in the womb is 7-8 weeks old.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 24, 2022)

Dang near triplets!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Feb 24, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Dang near triplets!


Irish triplets! that's a new one!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Feb 24, 2022)

Quick update on Abby. She is 28 weeks along now. She is getting pretty busy with school, Spring break rush I'd say. I convinced dad to cut back on some of Abby's dad's hours, but still pay him the same, and much to my surprise he did! He is now working a stable 8:00-4:00 job and I think it has really helped with the communication in that house lol. Her ex "boyfriend" hasn't been around at all now. Very pleased to hear it. I'm relived she is only at home alone for a half hour now. Gives me a sense of security over her well being.


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 24, 2022)

WHOA... I know I am old... and old school.... but how did she go from being 7-8 weeks yesterday and 28 weeks today?????  Or is Abby the other girl you were trying to mentor back awhile ago???? Sorry I lose track....


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Feb 24, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> WHOA... I know I am old... and old school.... but how did she go from being 7-8 weeks yesterday and 28 weeks today?????  Or is Abby the other girl you were trying to mentor back awhile ago???? Sorry I lose track....


Abby is the young high school girl I was helping navigate her whole situation. I’m not going to be revealing my cousin’s name because it is already embarrassing for her.


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 24, 2022)

I thought maybe Abby was the high school girl after I posted.... Glad she is doing pretty good.  Hope for the best for her....


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Feb 28, 2022)

My cousin called me this morning. She lost the baby.  We are shattered.


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 28, 2022)

Sad for your cousin's loss.  It is what it is supposed to be.  You need to concentrate on your twins and the challenges raising them and with your son's deafness that will require more time and care on your part.  God works in mysterious ways.  Sometimes we just have to accept it.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 28, 2022)

Yes, we have to accept the things that we do not understand, but we don’t have to like it. Bad things happen to good people and sometimes there just isn’t any explanation why. That sucks. I’m so sorry for your cousin, sorry for you and Gia and sorry for the whole darn heartbreak.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Feb 28, 2022)

I agree. Sometimes life sucks. We were very excited, I'm hoping a rainbow baby will be in the cards for us, but who knows,


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Mar 2, 2022)

Babies are wiggle worms today! I wonder how long it will take them to really start lifting their heads up! We di a breast milk bath yesterday for some hydration in the skin. I saw on tiktok if you bicycle baby's legs after a bath it can help relieve gas and let me tell you, I wasn't prepared for those farts! They are getting chunkier by the day, certainly starting to get tight in their newborn/nicu clothing. I might actually be able to dress Val in her cute little dresses for easter!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Mar 2, 2022)

Their original due date is quickly approaching and I can't wait!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 2, 2022)

I'm glad they are so healthy and doing so well. They certainly had a rough start. Lots of specialized care and love, look how they are now!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Mar 4, 2022)

@Bruce We’ve got updated baby pictures!! For tax of course 😉😉



Valentine 

Francisco


----------



## Bruce (Mar 4, 2022)

That's better!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 4, 2022)

They are so precious! And Francisco has such a cute smile!


----------



## Mini Horses (Mar 4, 2022)

Cute, cute, cute!  🤗😂.  Looks like you're feeding them well.....and Valentine is turning now?   Nice job!!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Mar 4, 2022)

Mini Horses said:


> Cute, cute, cute!  🤗😂.  Looks like you're feeding them well.....and Valentine is turning now?   Nice job!!


YES! She is! Most terrifying moment of my life 😅😅🤣


----------



## Baymule (Mar 5, 2022)

Just wait until they start walking, fall down and bump their head. They cry, you have a heart attack, but they recover faster than you do, get up and try again, while you are still falling apart. LOL


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Mar 5, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Just wait until they start walking, fall down and bump their head. They cry, you have a heart attack, but they recover faster than you do, get up and try again, while you are still falling apart. LOL


Oh sweet baby Jesus. 😳


----------



## Bruce (Mar 5, 2022)

I don't think you named either of them Jesus


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Mar 6, 2022)

Miss @Cecilia's-herd,

I hope the tornado that struck in Iowa wasn't near you: https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/05/weather/iowa-tornado-deaths/index.html

Miss @rachels.haven,

Even though tornado alley has shifted east and now includes the southern states such as Tennessee, still the plains states tend to have more of them.  Do you miss that kind of weather?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Mar 6, 2022)

U


Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @Cecilia's-herd,
> 
> I hope the tornado that struck in Iowa wasn't near you: https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/05/weather/iowa-tornado-deaths/index.html
> 
> ...


Unfortunately it was. Tornado took down the 100 year old unused barn in the south pasture and quite a few dead trees in the woods. Thankfully we were able to get cows and chickens in their barns/coops and the ducks were put in a crate in the garage. 7 people died. Awful.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Mar 6, 2022)

Neighbors fences fell down in the storm and his cows got loose. Might be a late night in the saddle around here.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 7, 2022)

Hope all the cows got rounded up and back home.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Mar 7, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Hope all the cows got rounded up and back home.


We can’t find his bull but all the heifers and cows are in one spot thankfully.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 7, 2022)

I heard the tornado winds were something like 160 MPH!!!!!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Mar 7, 2022)

Bruce said:


> I heard the tornado winds were something like 160 MPH!!!!!


WOW! I wish we had a window in the basement but it would have been counterproductive.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Mar 8, 2022)

Welp, bull is still not back. We have faith he'll turn up eventually. Hopefully before someone shoots him.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Mar 8, 2022)

This is a very niche audience that I may never find but, do you ever go through a dogs pedigree and cry a little?

I’m looking at a show prospect bitch right now, call me crazy, I already know. She has so many dogs in her pedigree that I handled or cared for and knew. I loved them all deeply. They weren’t even mine and I miss them so much. It’s so sad and wonderful to look at the results of years and years all spread out on a piece of paper. God works in mysterious ways that’s for sure.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 9, 2022)

No I have never done that, but I can certainly understand.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Mar 13, 2022)

Snow is finally gone! Babies and I get to go outside and do some walking finally!!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 15, 2022)

They can't walk yet Cecilia, it will be many months yet!!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Mar 15, 2022)

Bruce said:


> They can't walk yet Cecilia, it will be many months yet!!


Bwahahaha! They are definitely in a stroller


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Apr 5, 2022)

Babies are getting wild! can't stay still for the life of them! Its very cute to watch them at tummy time try to strangle each other  jkjk 
I am exhausted! Sorry I haven't been posting much. 2, 14 week old babies who can't seem to do anything but become enthralled by their own feet are making me tired!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 5, 2022)

At each stage of development they go through, you’ll think they can’t get any cuter than this. Then they grow a little and go to the next stage and they are even cuter. This goes on until age 12-14 and then you know why some animals eat their young. LOL


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Apr 5, 2022)

They are _very_ cute. I will always be the first to say the newborn babies are often ugly. Through no fault of their own of course. They just came out of a very small opening. The newborn smell is unmatched though. Nothing has ever brought me such elated joy.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Apr 6, 2022)

Feeling very scattered today. Tomorrow I volunteered to help a friend with her geriatric horses so lets hope I don't get kicked in the head. That lady is brave.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Apr 7, 2022)

God sends babies to test your strength, if that tells you what kind of morning I'm having. Look a bit like this woman, about 20 pounds of baby on my front.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 9, 2022)

You know, many women that are carrying that much extra weight up front end up with back problems so they get a reduction


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Apr 9, 2022)

Bruce said:


> You know, many women that are carrying that much extra weight up front end up with back problems so they get a reduction


I don’t think I can reduce my kids! 🤣🤣


----------



## Baymule (Apr 10, 2022)

Bruce said:


> You know, many women that are carrying that much extra weight up front end up with back problems so they get a reduction


Bruce, those aren’t boobs, those are babies!


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 10, 2022)

@Baymule ... he knows that... his "brand" of kidding went right over your head on that one....


----------



## Baymule (Apr 10, 2022)

Maybe. Maybe not. At first, I thought they were boobs. I guess that makes me a double dummy. LOL


----------



## Bruce (Apr 10, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Bruce, those aren’t boobs, those are babies!


Boobs and infants are close companions


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Apr 10, 2022)

Bruce said:


> Boobs and infants are close companions


Oh dear… 🤣🤣


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Apr 13, 2022)

Babies have a chest cold. I hate hearing them cough.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 13, 2022)

They will get many more. Then comes the “sharing” of all the sickness they get from daycare, school and their germ laden friends. About the time they get well, you get sick. That phase will last awhile, like when they leave home!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 13, 2022)

Bay speaks the truth


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Apr 13, 2022)

Baymule said:


> They will get many more. Then comes the “sharing” of all the sickness they get from daycare, school and their germ laden friends. About the time they get well, you get sick. That phase will last awhile, like when they leave home!


Yes, I can feel a cold coming on. My mom suggested drinking my own breast milk!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 14, 2022)

Um, if that would cure the cold, wouldn't the babies be over it already?


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Apr 14, 2022)

Bruce said:


> Um, if that would cure the cold, wouldn't the babies be over it already?


My thoughts exactly...


----------



## Margali (Apr 16, 2022)

Get a GermGuardian for their room and maybe one for yours. They are the best thing I got advice on when I had my first. It is a UV-C, HEPA, and carbon air filter. Available for ~$90 on Amazon. Great for keeping one sick kid in bunk room from spreading it to the others.



			https://www.amazon.com/GermGuardian-AC4825-Sanitizer-Allergens-Guardian/dp/B004VGIGVY/ref=sr_1_4?crid=1C0SC9V7Q32D7&keywords=germ+guardian+true+hepa+filter+air+purifier&qid=1650162243&sprefix=germ%2Caps%2C110&sr=8-4


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Apr 19, 2022)

Haven't been on in a second! Happy belated Easter! We spent ours in the emergency vet hospital but all in all it was a great day. Poor Auggie (dog, 12) was knocked over at the park with his friends and we thought he dislocated his hip. Thankfully it was just a lot of bruising and some bad arthritis in the knees. He's still recovering (mostly mentally) but hes good! We did get to Mass thankfully. The church was practically empty which was disappointing.

-God is great, beer is good, and people are crazy


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Apr 19, 2022)

Margali said:


> Get a GermGuardian for their room and maybe one for yours. They are the best thing I got advice on when I had my first. It is a UV-C, HEPA, and carbon air filter. Available for ~$90 on Amazon. Great for keeping one sick kid in bunk room from spreading it to the others.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/GermGuardian-AC4825-Sanitizer-Allergens-Guardian/dp/B004VGIGVY/ref=sr_1_4?crid=1C0SC9V7Q32D7&keywords=germ+guardian+true+hepa+filter+air+purifier&qid=1650162243&sprefix=germ%2Caps%2C110&sr=8-4


I may try this! I want them to have a solid immune system but seeing them sick sucks.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (May 9, 2022)

We had a great Mother's Day around here!

Abby had her first Mother's day with us yesterday. Her due date is in 10 days! Crazy to think about. She is staying with us possibly until early June. Her dad had to make a very last-minute trip to Texas to help out his sister. She needed a farmhand while they are trying to move. Poor guy, missing the birth of his first grandson. 

My mom and the family went to brunch yesterday! Great Mother's Day all in all.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (May 10, 2022)

Welp, funny enough. I jinxed us again! Abby started having pretty painful contractions this morning at around 7 am. We are setting up the beds and pool now, hoping for a baby boy before tomorrow! The midwife hasn't been called yet, we are waiting it out.


----------



## Baymule (May 10, 2022)

Whoop! A new baby is coming!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (May 10, 2022)

Woohoo! She’s doing very well, definitely getting a little closer. Her waters just broke after a (I assume) terribly long 12 hours. About to call the midwife, get her in the tub, and fix a nice little snack for her, if she wants it that is.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (May 10, 2022)

My girl did it. She really did it. 🥲


----------



## farmerjan (May 11, 2022)

Congrats to everyone and a nice healthy baby.


----------



## Baymule (May 11, 2022)

Awww. Congratulations to the new mother and baby.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (May 11, 2022)

Thank you, everyone! And a very special thanks to my wife for becoming our impromptu birth photographer. Mama and baby are doing well, something like 8 pounds I believe. Happy, healthy itty bitty baby boy. We have pushed back her finals until early June. Give her a brain break.


----------



## Bruce (May 11, 2022)

Cecilia's-herd said:


> something like *8 pounds *I believe. Happy, healthy *itty bitty* baby boy.


I think that is an oxymoron!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (May 11, 2022)

Bruce said:


> I think that is an oxymoron!


You have a point there! He looks very little in comparison to me though! 🤣🤣


----------



## Bruce (May 11, 2022)

Yeah but what does he look like compared to your "supposed to be born March 10th" kids? I'm betting he is not much smaller.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (May 11, 2022)

Bruce said:


> Yeah but what does he look like compared to your "supposed to be born March 10th" kids? I'm betting he is not much smaller.


Very similar, just about the same height! Labor at 29 weeks and labor at 39 weeks are very different as well. 🤣


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (May 11, 2022)

I could watch you for a lifetime
You're my favorite movie
A thousand endings
You mean everything to me





So extraordinarily happy Abby chose to keep this baby. He is so loved.


----------



## Baymule (May 11, 2022)

He will be life’s Blessing on her.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jun 10, 2022)

Evening everyone! Missed you all. Exhausting over here. 3 babies and a farm that just keeps chugging along! 

My peas are dying unfortunately. But my sunflowers look fabulous if i do say so myself. And we have blackberries and pumpkins coming up! The chickens killed my strawberries. Turds. 

Gianna is done with school! We are free! Abby is still doing her darnedest for the tiny boy. 

Twins are happy as clams with all this nice weather! Tummy time outside!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 10, 2022)

I'm glad you checked in and let us know all is well.


----------



## farmerjan (Jun 10, 2022)

Those babies keep you busier than a one legged sailor in an a$$ kicking contest....!!!!!
Glad to hear that they are doing good and growing.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jul 22, 2022)

Babies are 7 months old!! They have been sitting up on their own which has been a sight to behold.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 22, 2022)

Awwww…. That sounds so cute!


----------



## Bruce (Jul 23, 2022)

Glad to know you are still alive


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jul 23, 2022)

Ok ok. Real update here for you guys.

Twins are seven months and have been starting a little baby led weaning. That has taken up a lot of time just making sure they don’t choke 🤣. Yesterday we tried mango strips. That was a HIT! Frankie had figured out the “suck it dry” technique and leaves the highchair covered in a sticky goo? Valentine just like to mouth it. It’s like watching a dog chew a bone 🤣. They have significantly reduced the amount of times the are breastfeeding which I will admit has been pretty sad. They will BF right before bed, as soon as they wake up, and right around lunchtime with a few sessions sprinkled in between.

They really love sitting in a kiddy pool with me watching the chickens waddle around. My granddad always said you can drown in 2 inches of water so we’ve kept the amount of water to a maximum of an inch and a half. He was in the navy so he was always worried about us kids drowning.

My parents have been able to cut down their visits to about once a week which has been a relief.

We have been seriously looking ahead towards the future looking at future kids, and other family stuff. Our original plan after the kids turned 3 months was to try again for a baby in October 2023. But with the rate of inflation I don’t think that is going to be possible. We had our good friends contact us to see if either of us would be interested in being a surrogate mother for them as they have had a lot of trouble finding someone. That would be a huge boost to our pockets so we are really considering.

Gianna is starting to look at school stuff again and plans for this year. She had a university contact her to see if she would want to teach for them in the 2023 school year and I seriously think she will accept. It would be a long drive in the morning (about an hour) but it pays way better and the benefits are really great.
Kids are done with vaccines thankfully and we have started brushing their gums to help with teething. Doctor thinks that is quickly approaching so everyone end good vibes 🤣.

Dotty has been living her best life with her new family and is settled in well. I don’t think we will be AI’ing Rina this year, we have a lot of milk stored up between the freeze drier and the freezer. Next year we will start her up again. We thought about maybe breeding her with an angus but the risk is a little too much for me. Daffy is a big girl now! We are looking at selling her after her first calf. No one is super interested in a dairy heifer at the moment. Which is understandable.

That’s kinda the run down of what’s happen while we were away. It’s still hot down here but we are pushing through! God bless y’all.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 23, 2022)

Glad things are well!   We miss hearing from you....😔.  Thanks for the update.  😊


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jul 23, 2022)

Mini Horses said:


> Glad things are well!   We miss hearing from you....😔.  Thanks for the update.  😊


I miss being able to hop on all the time! I will definitely try harder though. I forget you are real people who worry about me! 💕


----------



## Baymule (Jul 24, 2022)

Gee, I’m a real people!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Jul 24, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Gee, I’m a real people!


The honor 🤣🤣


----------



## Bruce (Jul 25, 2022)

Or the HORROR!!


----------

